# First look at Trey Azagthoth's Dean Astro-X Star...



## DDDorian (Feb 11, 2009)

(not to mention a hot Ironbird and UV)







Taken from his myspace:



> For anyone who is interested in having a Dean Astro-X Star just swing on over to Dean Guitars and spam them with requests
> 
> 
> We are still tweaking this design and when its finished it will totally PWN!!!!!
> ...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 11, 2009)

It kinda reminds me of Akira Takasaki's ESPs...

I don't know...not really my thing. Is that going to be the final finish?


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 11, 2009)

No idea if the "Astro-X" bit will be on the retail model, but even that would be preferable to the usual tacky Dean graphics. I know this particular guitar is identical finish- and colour-wise to that Razorback V they made him.


----------



## Chritar (Feb 11, 2009)

i dont like how the neck isnt centered on the body, it just seems off, almost every x shape is like this


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 11, 2009)

THAT's what a guy who calls himself Azagthoth and plays in a band called Morbid Angel wants as a new guitar!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I don't think even CC Deville would touch that.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 11, 2009)

It's Dean, I didn't expect anything tasteful.


----------



## Decipher (Feb 11, 2009)

Huh........
I thought it would've had sharper edges like the Razorbacks.......


----------



## Solstafir (Feb 11, 2009)

Admit it people. It's ugly. AND it.s a Dean...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 11, 2009)

I's like to see it in the other finishes before I make any judgment, something tells me it'll look decent in black with a maple fretboard.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 11, 2009)

I hate to say it about something to do with Trey Azagthoth but that is one of the worst guitars I've ever laid eyes on. I would have thought he'd have more taste than that.

If someone said that that was a Chinese knock off made from plywood I honestly wouldn't bat an eyelid.

Why did he ever stop playing 7s?


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 11, 2009)

Now that you mention it, I think this is the first time Dean have ever _de_-pointified something



ZeroSignal said:


> Why did he ever stop playing 7s?



He didn't stop, he just associates pointy guitars with fast playing and the RG shape with sludgy seven-string stuff. He said as much when he announced he was switching to Dean... then again, he also said Ibanez guitars don't look cool enough for him to endorse, guess he's never seen the Xiphos.


----------



## Dudley (Feb 11, 2009)

There's been some pics of his new guitars on his MySpace page for months now...and they don't get any less hideous with age


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 11, 2009)

That guitar is simply boggin >_<


----------



## Shinto (Feb 11, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Now that you mention it, I think this is the first time Dean have ever _de_-pointified something
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't stop, he just associates pointy guitars with fast playing and the RG shape with sludgy seven-string stuff. He said as much when he announced he was switching to Dean... then again, he also said Ibanez guitars don't look cool enough for him to endorse, guess he's never seen the Xiphos.


Will he still play the Universes or any other Ibanez 7?


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks 80's as fuck.. as does trey, so it'll suit him loads


----------



## sworth9411 (Feb 11, 2009)

These were the emotions I felt after seeing this monstrosity in order.......I guess I expected better from TA...


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know which I hate more, the Dean or the Ironbird. What an absolutely horrible choice of guitars. Those things are FUGLY


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 11, 2009)

Gah... I just realised that that abomination's trem isn't recessed.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Triple-J (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't get it...............Trey is a very intelligent guy knows his shit and comes across as a cool guy in interviews but why does he choose to play something which looks like a cheap chinese made department store guitar from 1986? 

The Guitar Hero videogame controllers look more playable than this piece of crap and I just don't get his atitude towards neck thru and different fret types etc I thought that Jack "I only buy used guitars cause new ones have no soul" White had a pissy atitude but Trey takes the whole damn cake!


----------



## cddragon (Feb 11, 2009)

These guitars (apart from the UV) remind me of an australian "luthier" work which has been talked about in other thread... Devries guitars anyone??


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2009)

It's ugly.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Feb 11, 2009)

Randy said:


> It's fugly.



Fixed.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 11, 2009)

Randy said:


> It's pug fugly.



(Re-) Fixed.


----------



## S-O (Feb 11, 2009)

Why is the Dean's trem arm backwards?

I love that UV.


----------

